# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Carib Beach Apartments (located at Point Village Resort) Special on 14 night stay!

## Firefly Cottages

Carib Beach Apartments (located at Point Village Resort) Special on 14 night stay!
These apartments are oceanfront studio apartments. Between now and December 21, 2013 (excepting week 30/7-6/8/2013) the cost per night is $60 plus tax for two persons. contact us asap!.
www.jamaicalink.com/carib

----------

